# Hobbies



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha, those are pretty cool. I dont really have many "hobbies". I run XC, play basketball, and play golf for the school. And then my main interests are shooting, hunting, and fishing, but thats about it.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I play Football and Baseball but football is relly gitting in the way of my hunting season
oh well only one week left


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> I play Football and Baseball but football is relly gitting in the way of my hunting season
> oh well only one week left


You're lucky, at least your school has football. Mines too small haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I really don't do anything besides archery. Build gear, work on my shooting, and sell bows for some scratch. It's my life


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

apart from hunting and fishing, i'm kinda into aviation


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Wait, You guys mean to tell me theres other hobbies besides archery?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Ha, those are pretty cool. I dont really have many "hobbies". I run XC, play basketball, and play golf for the school. And then my main interests are shooting, hunting, and fishing, but thats about it.


Whats your PR this year in the 3.1???? mines 17:01.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> You're lucky, at least your school has football. Mines too small haha


WOW! Our elementary schools even have football.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

here are my hobbies
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=30806
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=25286


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

dirtbiking, archery, horse riding, computer games, lacrosse, roller hockey, singing, w.e i can find to do basically...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> Wait, You guys mean to tell me theres other hobbies besides archery?


Agreed. Archery IS my hobby!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Music-Gonna be my minor next year. I have a fancy Fender electric bass, 2 fancy upright basses (one brand new), and an acoustic guitar. I play in 2 orchestras, and I'm almost in a metal band.

Airsoft- I can't afford to own an 870 yet due to ammo costs. School is first. Soooo I play milsim airsoft since San Diego is one of the best places to play. And plus it's just fun to unwind by shooting people.

Military gear collecting- I have a couple hundred dollars worth of modern gear in use by the US. Uniforms, ballistic eyewear, armor plate carriers... you name it. I actually use this for airsoft. Like I said, I play milsim only. No cheap Wal-Mart guns and eye protection is a must.


Looking at the above you don't realize how much you've spent until you tell someone about it... Want pics?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Looking at the above you don't realize how much you've spent until you tell someone about it... Want pics?


You dont wanna know how much I spend on that truck racing year round.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like hunting and surf casting the cape cod canal and the beaches.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Fishing, Flyfishing, Flytying, building my own longbows, hunting, football


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya obviously archer but anything else outdoors, i like training dogs, riding horse, mudding!, i like being the school mascot to ha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I really don't have so many hobbies. I really like to shoot pistols mostly revolvers, I shoot trap almost every week with my grandfather, and I occasionally build and launch model rockets and build plastic model kits of vehicles.


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

I collect Gun love to shoot clay pigeons with friends too we got out a lot with my dad and quill hunt too but other then that i show dogs and play football


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i used to play football till i got hurt and stuff and it wasnt worth it, right now im workin on a bow collection haha, but really im actually into diesel performance.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Huntin and my girl plain and simple little ones :darkbeer:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

prety much everything u can think of and im really into archery airsoft and a few other things


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hunting, Fishing, Shooting, and long range shooting I am just starting to get into it but its so expensive.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

im currently going to a community colledge to be a diesel mechanic i am also into pullin sleds at the local fair grounds


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

mine are 3D archery and hinting (duhhhh), football, baseball, four wheeling, video games.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Music-Gonna be my minor next year. I have a fancy Fender electric bass, 2 fancy upright basses (one brand new), and an acoustic guitar. I play in 2 orchestras, and I'm almost in a metal band.
> 
> Airsoft- I can't afford to own an 870 yet due to ammo costs. School is first. Soooo I play milsim airsoft since San Diego is one of the best places to play. And plus it's just fun to unwind by shooting people.
> 
> ...


Halloween airsoft game... Had the ballistic plate carrier, goggles, Aimpoint, the whole 9 yards. You have to really squint to see what I'm wearing since it's dark. Handed out candy at a friend's dressed as shown and crawled around on the lawn scaring trick-or-treaters.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Also reloading.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Halloween airsoft game... Had the ballistic plate carrier, goggles, Aimpoint, the whole 9 yards. You have to really squint to see what I'm wearing since it's dark. Handed out candy at a friend's dressed as shown and crawled around on the lawn scaring trick-or-treaters.


ya they had a few halloween airsoft places i love that stuff even if they do sting a little what kind u using. mine is a aftermath and a echo1


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I love! to hunt,fish,shoot my gun,shoot my bow,ride 4 wheelers,play and watch football,shoot rifles,shoot pistols,and I like to shoot air soft guns.


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats a good doe man! hay what type of gun is that


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Mach12 said:


> ya they had a few halloween airsoft places i love that stuff even if they do sting a little what kind u using. mine is a aftermath and a echo1


San Diego has the best airsoft around... The game the pic is from just happened to be the 31st. There are 7 legal fields to play at, including one at the USMC's Camp Pendleton.:shade:

And yeah it does leave a little welt. It usually only hurts to get hit on the knuckles and fingers, but the worst hit ever was when a BB lodged in my shemagh after hitting me on the upper lip, between my two front teeth. It hit so hard I felt it click against my teeth through the lips. Pulled it out cursing the whole time. 

But anyway, I have:
-ICS MP5 SD6 (9.6 Intellect, Aimpoint, LED Maglite, Prometheus M4 barrel) 
-KWA USP compact (propane)
-Tanaka M93R (propane)
...All on Bioval BB's.

I might make an airsoft thread since I have enough pic to do so.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> San Diego has the best airsoft around... The game the pic is from just happened to be the 31st. There are 7 legal fields to play at, including one at the USMC's Camp Pendleton.:shade:
> 
> And yeah it does leave a little welt. It usually only hurts to get hit on the knuckles and fingers, but the worst hit ever was when a BB lodged in my shemagh after hitting me on the upper lip, between my two front teeth. It hit so hard I felt it click against my teeth through the lips. Pulled it out cursing the whole time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

also i forgot the bad thing about living in IL not many airsoft areas north and south dakota i hear are huge with airsoft didnt know about cali was but the website airsoft megastore is located there so....


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Mach12 said:


> also i forgot the bad thing about living in IL not many airsoft areas north and south dakota i hear are huge with airsoft didnt know about cali was but the website airsoft megastore is located there so....


As are the good places such as Airsoft GI and AEX, and so-so places like Airsplat and Evike. I visit the AEX San Diego store often. If it wasn't there I'd have to get all my BBs and repairs through the internet. I guess you can find pretty much everything in big cities like here.

Dude I've been hit in the head so often in the head I lost count. Getting hit on the lips with a CO2 pistol from 20 feet, feeling it sting your teeth and pulling the BB out of your smemagh in-game is wayyyyyy worse and funny.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> As are the good places such as Airsoft GI and AEX, and so-so places like Airsplat and Evike. I visit the AEX San Diego store often. If it wasn't there I'd have to get all my BBs and repairs through the internet. I guess you can find pretty much everything in big cities like here.
> 
> Dude I've been hit in the head so often in the head I lost count. Getting hit on the lips with a CO2 pistol from 20 feet, feeling it sting your teeth and pulling the BB out of your smemagh in-game is wayyyyyy worse and funny.


ya thats the one reason i would like to live in cities is to have amazing stores all over. and dude i thought the kid was a stump because we were in the woods in the dark so i went crazy cuz i had both the ak and the m4 in my hands so i aimed at it with both and went crazy he turned to a welt :uzi:
and sorry for kinda going of topict: just never see to many airsofers in the USofA


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I made a new thread I'll add to sometime. And who cares about going off topic, this part of AT needs more activity.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Anyone have any cool hobbies?
> heres mine.
> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q260/corpralbarn/whslash.jpg
> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q260/corpralbarn/HPIM0251.jpg


thats cool man. I got 2 team Losi mini-t's all juiced up. I havent had them running for a while though.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Yeah, I made a new thread I'll add to sometime. And who cares about going off topic, this part of AT needs more activity.


thats true ive seen this site not move a thread in a week beforeukey:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I also Show Cattle Hogs and Chickens
6year Grand Champion Broiler and Roaster Chickens
Biggest birds 6years strait
I know nobody knows what that means
With one of my steers i was in the final drive for grand champion
3rd in carcas on my Carcas hog
here is some pics
The one at the bottom was the first Red Angus Bull to be raised and sold of our farm
yeah i now iam bussy


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

RollinCoal2 said:


> im currently going to a community colledge to be a diesel mechanic i am also into pullin sleds at the local fair grounds


Thats cool 
My grandpa and dad Had A Modified With an Alison
It was the First Pullin Tractor from Iowa to have an Allison
He won Louisville once and got 3rd two years later


----------

